# Future Thoughts Clothing! Premier Launch!



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Everyone, 

CHECK OUT OUR BRAND NEW SITE! 

www.Future-Thoughts.com 

Everyone help us get the brand out, Dope clothes! 


Also, if anyone knows of any great ways of advertising our brand more? 

Thanks and CHECK US OUT!


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

hey, congratulations on getting this far! 

now for the bad news: completely scrap that web site because i have no idea where to start a critique on it. for me, and i apologize in advance for stepping on any feelings here, but it fails on every single level of what a tee-shirt web site should be. even the facebook page wasn't very good, imo, with shirts laid out on an un-made bed. i mean... wow.

i guess that was a bigcartel site, huh? what you seriously need to do is visit other sites and see what they have that yours doesn't, things like an 'about us' and trivial things like, oh i don't know, a return policy. take notes. a lot of notes. 

it's bad. really, really ungood. but, hey, it's by far better than my site!  actually, i just send up smoke signals. not working out so good so far, but i can't beat the price.

but, seriously, investigate the competition's sites and good luck!


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Scrap the website? lawl
Can I please see your website? 

and yes those pictures were for my bigcartel, you can only do so much with that site. Every person who uses bigcartel uses it for temporarily purposes. I used that path for me so I can have time to build my website. To me I think thats a pretty damn good looking site. I did a ton of research on what I would like for the site. As I am just growing I cant have the biggest and best thing like the hundreds, obey...I don't run a multi million dollar Company
as you can see I only have 3 Different products right now, So all I needed was a simple site for me to layout my products. 
Also, I understand I dont have privacy policy and all that other ****. In reality, Like I said I am growing as a company and I just needed something that was organized and good looking and thats exactly what I came up with. I happened to love it I put extensive work into the site. 

I dont understand how someone can Criticize me to the max and tell me to tear down my site. Please can I see your site?


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Get rid of the splash page. It only drives away customers. People want to see the product immediately, not click another link. No major company has a splash page anymore unless it asks for country (which is still bad because you can script it to auto-detect this) or to ask if you want to see the Computer/Mobile version of the site.

You have no coherence on the logo itself. You have two different script fonts on the banner image on the website and on the Free tanks themselves, a different font on the City Wide shirts, you have a distressed Impact style font on the Facebook page with a Collegiate style font for the website URL. The "Live Free Red" tank 404s in Firefox 3.6, also the City Wide Red only has a narrow clickable area to get to the shirt details page between the image and text. It loads fine in IE8. I don't have a system with newer Firefox available right now to test it with but there's a lot of people still using 3.6 because the newer versions are memory bloatware, right now I'm on a work system I don't feel like playing with upgrades.


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Please provide me with a website man. 
I would love to see your expertise


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Don't take it personally, Zack.

There is a section of the forum specifically dedicated to posting websites to be reviewed by forum members. While you didn't actually post in that section (so perhaps you didn't deserve the criticism), it's very common for members to offer constructive feedback on websites and designs. So you weren't being singled out or attacked.

As for ideas on advertising your brand, maybe you can tell us what you have done so far and how it has worked for you. This would help us understand more about your brand and marketing strategy so that we can help give you some new ideas.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

It's better than some I've seen so not a lost cause. Definately get rid of the splash page. 
Also when you click on a product to view, there is no way to get back to shopping or close out the view page.


----------



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

I quite like the brick layout but Yes i agree it needs a little bit of added touches to make it a nice website

I think you are getting there but it needs a little more thought - but hey its not easy to set up a business so keep working hard..!!


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you adam! 
I appreciate it. 

Im not taking it personally at all, Im just curious what this kids site looks like. 

I understand everything you guys are saying. I appreciate all the advice But I hate when someone gives me advice and there company or website is complete ****. I get no support from anyone. So I decided to jump on this forum and ask a few questions and honestly it helps alot. Getting multiple views from different kinds of people, I truly appreciate it. 

As I just started this company up a little while ago, Im looking for little things for me to maybe give out so people see the name and what not. I made tons of stickers that are just plastered everywhere, Schools, cars, walls. I just ordered 3 x 5 post cards that I will be heading out to malls, shopping centers and put them on cars. I have a few big rappers wearing my gear. I'm looking to get a spot at a swap meet too. Also Down by Huntington Beach, CA they have a popular little tents that you can rent down there so I will be looking into that. 

What other Ideas do any of you guys have?


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

FutureThoughts said:


> Thank you adam!
> I appreciate it.
> 
> Im not taking it personally at all, Im just curious what this kids site looks like.
> ...


I can tell you this past weekend I was in the mall with my GF and we got stopped by two people who gave us freebies. The first was a bag of goodies because apparently it was "National Diva Day" and she is a "Diva" the second was a pen. When we got into the car we opened the bag of goodies and there was:

-a few postcards that we didn't read
- a coozie that I grabbed because I wanted to see the print quality of it (pretty good I thought)
- some little packets of lotion
- a retactable pen
- some sort of magnet that would go on the fridge
- some business cards

We threw everything away except the pen. We also kept the other pen that was given by a different person. We didn't read ANY of the literature although the graphics on one of the cards caught our eye, the text on it was so overwhelming we didnt even try to figure out what eth card was selling. 

Moral of the story: Pens win!


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea Exactly. 
I just dont want to put money into something that people are gunna just toss. I have to admit I would do the same thing.


----------



## tragicflaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats on getting your site up and running, I know that can be quite a hurtle. Your pics are up and people can see what you are selling.

I know nothing about designing websites. This is just a random persons point of view. 

I don't like the enter page, it should just go directly to your website. I also don't like that on the products page things say $19.95 but then when you click on them they are $20. I know it is a measly 5 cent difference but it seems misleading and would turn me off. If it is $20 it should say $20. If it is $19.95 it should say, $19.95. I think that there should be an about page that says why you created this brand, who you are, why I should buy your product. Also the home page button takes you back to the enter page, I would want it to go to a home page.

Although I like all the fonts you have chosen on their own, there does not seem to be any continuity. The website font is different on the enter page and the product page. The products have all different fonts and then your facebook page has a totally different look althogether.

About the products themselves, I'm not sure what your demographic is. I don't think I would buy your products as they stand now. The t-shirts are shapeless and although the logo has grown on me the more I have looked at it, it means nothing to me. I could see them being worn by guys who are working out or going for a run. Maybe cop, fireman and army types due to the badge like feel to them. I think the tank tops would look much better if you changed the font to something tougher looking. You have this sunburst/fist thing going on which is cool and tough looking. It looks like it stands for something(kind of like the black panther fist) so I could see it having a following. It generally signifies power, aggression, fighting back, making a point, it has a big feel to it, and then you have this cheery little font with it, it does not suit it at all. That font looks better suited to a funny saying or a cheery vinyl quote.

Sorry if all the comments seem negative and for the run on sentences . I hope things go really well for your company.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

you're right, perhaps i spoke out of turn by offering a critique. well, what's done is done, though i apologize for any hurt feelings. 

i'd love to direct you to my web site, zack, but i don't have one. me having the best or worst site in the universe is irrelevant anyway. i said to scrap it because, well, there's not much to scrap. whether your spent ten minutes or ten years on it is, again, irrelevant, though i did give you a nod to getting this far, which is impressive by most standards. your site lacks the basics of good commerce, and you don't seem to mind that at all. if i have to be the pin in your balloon, i guess i'm that guy today ~ get over the criticism because it comes in all forms and concentrate on improving your web site. because as it stands, you can do all the things in the world to drive business to it, but it's hard to picture too many people putting their confidence in the site as it stands.

so, until the site is up to a minimal standard of professionalism, i'm not seeing too much of a point in delving into marketing options. right now, you have exactly one option ~ fix the site. i can appreciate being under-funded, most people who attempt this are, but that's also one of people's greatest failures be it in screen printing or any business. if a good site costs $1500, what are you going to do? pay it, get a great site out of it, and when people are lured by your marketing they're greeted with a great brand's site that they feel completely confident in, purchasing from a company that has their act together. 

take it for what it's worth, which is exactly how much you paid for it. leave this site exactly the way it is out of stubbornness to show up some random dude off the net, and you will fail. no one wants to see that happen.


----------



## Upscalelivin (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Future Thoughts where did you get those templates for your tanks? site looks pretty dope too btw.


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Customink.com and thank you Very much!


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

FutureThoughts said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> CHECK OUT OUR BRAND NEW SITE!
> 
> ...


Hi, this site really make me sad! To be honest, its not professional and also not search engine friendly, what i mean? I mean to say people have to click at your site to enter search engine never click on it  and then enter to index ! Please put some content in your site and then make categories with sub categories to give it a good look (Professional).


----------



## slvtlife (May 21, 2012)

Agreeing with the removal of the index page, other comments from me would be your background. There's no particular correlation with your brand and the neon glowing text on the index is neither signage looking nor graffiti so maybe you can figure out a better solution for that if you insist on keeping the landing page.

Upon entering the purchasing area, it's good to know that it's straight off the bat a shopping site, but again the background and the tees have little correlation to each other at the moment. If you really like the background, and I can see how you might tie it into the brand, it might be more interesting to have your models stand against the brick wall so that it's integrated together a little more and perhaps lending to the vibe you're trying to reach. One last thing that should probably be changed are the icons atop indicating home, the shopping cart, and the method of contact, do yourself some good and bring it up on par to the stylism that you have for your logo. Right now it looks a bit amateur and it's not doing your brand any good buddy.

You've got pretty good designs so just make your site match! Keep it up!


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

I cant add more categories if I only have 4 items. As I grow...I will add more


----------



## NRM (May 25, 2012)

Zack, reading through these comments and seeing your replies, I feel the need to tell you that you won't get anywhere responding like you are. Everyone is simply trying to give you constructive criticism, and you're defensiveness is coming across negatively. It is unrealistic to post your website publicly expecting nothing but applause. Realize that I'm a 16 year old entrepreneur. I am very passionate about my brands/designing, and have the impulsive mindset to respond defensively, as well. You just have to understand that people aren't attacking you; they have your best interest in mind.

Like everyone else has stated, I think your website looks a bit unprofessional. Does that mean it isn't workable? No. I would tell you to remove the landing page, because it doesn't serve a purpose. Simplicity is key. Also, your website background takes away from your clothing. On a side note, try to not use so many outer glows in your designing. It tends to look cheap.

Anyway, great job so far with releasing your line! Hope everything goes well, and I wish you the best! I'm digging the City Wide design!


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Once again, I understand all the comments and advice. 
I simply don't need to hear the same corrections multiple times, as you stated, you read through the comments...I dont need to hear them Hundreds of times. I understand the corrections I need to make. 
Where can I see your brand, website, designs?


----------



## NRM (May 25, 2012)

FutureThoughts said:


> Once again, I understand all the comments and advice.
> I simply don't need to hear the same corrections multiple times, as you stated, you read through the comments...I dont need to hear them Hundreds of times. I understand the corrections I need to make.
> Where can I see your brand, website, designs?


Here you go: Resist Apparel | Facebook


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Why does that matter? As a consumer, not a web designer, I can tell you flat out having a splash page is a terrible idea. At least you finally got rid of it.

With the attitude you put off, nobody here is very likely to want to help you with anything anymore if you need help down the road. If you joined simply thinking about self-promotion, you've already alienated any potential customers.


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Inkognito (May 5, 2012)

zack, +1 for getting to where you are today, -1 for your initial website design.



FutureThoughts said:


> Scrap the website? ......... *I happened to love it *I put extensive work into the site.



aside from your slightly defensive responses, this (in bold above) ^^^ could be your #1 problem.

*#1* --- it doesn't matter one bit that *you* love your website, no one cares, the only thing that matters is whether or not *your customers* will love it --- and so far, the feedback your getting indicates pretty clearly that they probably won't. 
*#2* --- the vast majority of people who post stuff on this forum are genuinely trying to be helpful, --- your exact words were "_Everyone *help us* get the brand out, Dope clothes!_" By giving you their feedback, people are trying to help you. if you don't want help, then don't ask for it.
*#3* --- you better develop thicker skin if you want to succeed in the business world.
*#4* --- take action on the input you've already received:

- *Kill the splash page* (it screams amateur),
- *Fix your pricing* ($19.95 on one page $20 on another, whats up with that?),
- *Add some meaningful content* (tell them about yourself, your brand, etc --- you have to try to make a connection with your target audience),
- *Add other professional links or pages* (terms & conditions, returns policy, privacy policy, etc --- doesn't matter if you think they're stupid, you have to convince your customers that you are legit, right now your site doesn't look very trustworthy).
- *You claim that you "have a few big rappers wearing my gear"* --- really???  If so, then why don't you call that out on your website? Don't you think that might add a bit more credibility to your brand and your website? 

remember, the internet is filled with millions of other t-shirt sites, some are good, some are bad, and some a complete joke. Right now you need to focus on making yours better. simple as that. get on with it. all very simple stuff to fix and it will go along way to making your site look more professional and legitimate.

sorry for repeating the stuff that everyone else has already pointed out, we just want to see you succeed.


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Inkognito


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Can't say anything that hasn't been said.

We operate under the theory we can't do everything well, so we go outside for vendors.

I, being an old fart, had so much to learn in this industry, it was impossible to learn it all and do it all well.

Our web guy is fair. We need better. The 1st year has been oriented towards learning the tricks and production techniques. Sometimes it's better to outsource a task and concentrate on what you do better.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

having done more than my fair share of writing critiques back in the day (despite my grammar sucking so bad), i know the point in having the same issue repeated, and that's to drive it into someone's head that it's just not some random internet dude that doesn't know what he's talking about, rather it's an entire cadre of people with experience that's got the exact same criticism. 

also, it's entirely natural to be defensive about a critique. you want the truth? you can't handle the truth! heh heh. well, the truth can be a funny thing to deal with, especially when the truth hurts because it's a hard pill to swallow. i've been told the truth many a'time in my life, and the sting is always there; but, the trick for me is to step back, take a deep breath, and consider what i say before saying it. that comes from my experience.

when you get a harsh critique done in a plain matter-of-fact manner, it's usually from one of two kinds of people. the first is just a jerk, acting like a jerk because that's his nature, particularly from the protection of internet anonymity. the second can be from a person that's just seen so much of it and has so much experience that anything less than the facts in a to-the-point manner is coddling. and then it's a 'get over yourself and toughen that skin up, princess' kind of mentality. 

so, that's why people say the same thing and respond the way they do. that sharp feeling in your chest and lump in your throat will never really go away entirely when someone slaps your dream and accomplishments around. how you deal with it says at what point you're at. learning to deal and respond to critiques is a process, and few people are equipped to handle it like an experienced pro the first time. 

all that said, it's the negative aspects of a critique that holds the real value. anyone that chimes in with, 'it's great! love it!' when there are clear problems does not do you any good whatsoever. i realize that you get it by now (or i should hope so!), but, really, if ten more people add their two cents in then consider yourself lucky.


----------

